# First Grow Box, Advice Needed.



## FruityBud (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey Everyone.

Just starting to build my first grow box right now. The size of the box will be 3x3x7. For veg ill be using 205w of CFL's and a 400w HPS for flowering, i will be doing 4 plants in this space, veg for 2-3 weeks and flowering for the required length of time for the strain (Top44). Would 3 gallon pots be suitable from start to finish?

I was planning to put one 6" passive intake hole to draw air in from the room and vent out through my exhaust fan and from there out the window, what size of an exhaust would be required? and ill be using a carbon filter.

Thanks.


----------



## rb2006 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds to me you have done some research and you know what your doing. For the exhaust I just use dryer vet hose (The Slinky looking thing to let the heat out of the dryer), and a squirl cage fan. it seems to do the trick. But good luck however you do it.


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2009)

3 gallon will work if only vegging for couple weeks. Ambient temps have a lot do with the cfm of the fan. As well as what is available to you. A simple computer muffin fan will work at about 100 cfm. However, if temps are high then a high rate fan will be in order, maybe 400 cfm and of course you need a carbon filter that can flow the same cfm.


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey man, I'm running a similar grow setup and am very happy with my fan setup. Hopefully knowin my setup will help ya out a bit.

I've got a box that is 2x4x6 and another that is 20"x3feetx6.

I have a carbon filter in both and am running 600 watts in each. I use 250 cfm centrifugal fans (like can fans) in each. I've tried using fans with less CFM or inline fans, but they can't suck air through the carbon filter fast enough to keep the temps in the growbox down I've found. I exhaust mine out with 6 inch flexible ducting and everything works like a charm. 

Also vegging as long as you plan to in 3 gallon pots would be perfect for your size grow...


----------



## FruityBud (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's guys.

Judging from the reply's, ill go with the 3 gallon pots, and a 250 CFM fan, will the fan have to be the same size as my passive intake, which is 6"?


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2009)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply's guys.
> 
> Judging from the reply's, ill go with the 3 gallon pots, and a 250 CFM fan, will the fan have to be the same size as my passive intake, which is 6"?



No it doesn't. But it might be what is available. Most 4" can handle the flow rate. But being smaller it will need to spin faster which can create more noise. If that's not an issue, I'd go with the cheapest.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 19, 2009)

HTG Supply has a nice 4 inch set-up the fans are rather quite as well. The top44 don't stretch much when you go 12/12 so you will have plenty of space.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2009)

I think you are ready to start your garden FruityBud:aok:

Lets get those beans a popping


----------



## Hick (Jan 19, 2009)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone.
> 
> Just starting to build my first grow box right now. The size of the box will be 3x3x7. For veg ill be using 205w of CFL's and a 400w HPS for flowering, i will be doing 4 plants in this space, veg for 2-3 weeks and flowering for the required length of time for the strain (Top44). Would 3 gallon pots be suitable from start to finish?
> 
> ...



ALL that I can say, is _"It's ABOUT darn time"... _


----------



## Elevengrams (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds exciting


----------

